# Truth Duty Valour



## Avor (7 Apr 2018)

How much do they teach "Turth DIty Valour" in the sense that one flows into the other? That first you need the truth of the situation, then you understand the duty you are requited to preforma then you carry it with valour. I don'y recall it from any training I've had, it just made sense this way.


----------



## Remius (7 Apr 2018)

Unless you watch the tv episodes of that show or went to RMC, that motto isn’t taught CAF wide.  

If you did go to RMC, I’m worried about your ability to use spell check.  I thought you were talking about some hip hop group  ;D


----------



## Lumber (7 Apr 2018)

It's really hard to encapsulate the entire idea of TDV if you don't include the 2nd, more important half.


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Nov 2021)

Just curious, (Note I finally watched some TDV episodes). The pathfinder, diver, amphibious ops episodes are cool (even better with cheesy music) but where is the Truth Duty Valour RMS Clerk or Supply Tech episodes? Or even better TDV Surviving a Long O Group episode?


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Nov 2021)

Avor said:


> How much do they teach "Turth DIty Valour" in the sense that one flows into the other? That first you need the truth of the situation, then you understand the duty you are requited to preforma then you carry it with valour. I don'y recall it from any training I've had, it just made sense this way.


I think it`s spelled `Truth, Duty, Valour`


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Nov 2021)

Thread title spelling corrected.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## grayzone (14 Jan 2022)

Lumber said:


> It's really hard to encapsulate the entire idea of TDV if you don't include the 2nd, more important half.


2nd being DGC, or did you have a newer version?


----------

